# Old Imac G3 Question



## ronnie_g (Aug 20, 2005)

I am new to the iMac OS, and am starting from scratch!!!

I was given a iMac G3 Slot load CD, I upped the ram and installed Fedora core 4.

Bought a even older G3 iMac tray load that I have no passwords or serial numbers for.  Also bought (from e-bay) a 4 cd set of iMac Media (603-0746) that now appears can't be installed on this unit?  I get a error "This configuration is not supported on this computer"

Open Firmware is ID'ed as 3.0.f2 4/23/99

Questions:

Any way I can get the iMac media to install?
(Have seen adds for universal install cd on e-bay)

I know the units are really old, I just picked them up to get some training on iMac, not really willing to invest $100 in a new OS, if I can't install the iMac OS I guess I'll run Linux on both units?

Thanks for your time, and suggestions!

Ron (S. Florida)


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 20, 2005)

The CD set you bought is more than likely for a G4 iMac. Those iMacs were shipped with OS 8.6 and that is what the correct iMac CD set would have. 

You are better off with the full install/universal CD. You also have the limit of OS 10.3.9 - those iMacs can not run Tiger. 

Before you install OS X, you need to update the firmware. 
Go here to find your model and firmware update: 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60384


----------



## RacerX (Aug 21, 2005)

ronnie_g said:
			
		

> I get a error "This configuration is not supported on this computer"


Apple media designed for specific systems will not install on other systems. There have been many generations of Apple computers called iMacs and media from one will not install on another.

Unless you have the original disks that came with that system, you are going to need universal installation media.

As you have said you don't want to pay for that type of media... sounds like you are going to be installing Linux on that system too.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 21, 2005)

ronnie_g said:
			
		

> I am new to the iMac OS


BTW, there is not such thing as "iMac OS".

iMac is the name of the hardware.

The OS is named Mac OS... Either Mac OS 9, or Mac OS X.


----------

